

Ask YC: CPM ad rates - goodgoblin

Does anyone know a place to find CPM ad rates?  Or know them offhand?  We might be going into negotiations soon with an educational organization to provide a web-based productivity tool and wanted to know what kinds of CPM rates we could expect - generally - in case we need to provide the service at a discount (we'd advertise to recoup our costs).<p>The users will all be educators.  I was going to use $10 CPM as an average.<p>Please let me know if I am smoking crack.
======
joshwa
CPMs vary _widely_ \-- from $0.001 (yes that's 1/10 of a cent) to $40-60 for
highly targeted verticals.

Educators don't have so much money to spend. It depends on how motivated and
targeted your audience is, and how good of a sales team you have to leverage
that audience (if you were thinking AdSense, think again. Unless your audience
is mesothelioma educators). The only way to get a $10 CPM these days is with
direct/premium sales.

Some reading: <http://www.mikeonads.com/> <http://andrewchen.typepad.com/>
<http://clickz.com/experts/> <http://ecpm.typepad.com/>

~~~
goodgoblin
Thank you for the reply. In terms of educators, as a whole I agree they aren't
the most affluent, but oftentimes they have input to how their educational
budget is spent.

